# Help the guy with the diy



## Pindyman (6/4/16)

Afternoon folks.

So I have been mixing a Lil bit of this and lil bit of that but looking for some.new ideas on what I canix up with my limited flavours...so the list of concentrates I have at the moment is as follows:
TFA ripe banana
TFA ripe strawberry
TFA vanilla custard
TFA hazelnut praline
TFA bavarian cream
TFA peanut butter 
TFA sweet cream
TFA caramel original
FA marshmallow
TFA em
Cap bavarian cream
Cap vanilla bean ice cream
Cap waffles
FA caramel

Looking for any assistance the diy gurus can provide here


----------



## Pindyman (6/4/16)

So


Pindyman said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> So I have been mixing a Lil bit of this and lil bit of that but looking for some.new ideas on what I canix up with my limited flavours...so the list of concentrates I have at the moment is as follows:
> TFA ripe banana
> ...


Forgot to add cap vanilla custard v1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/16)

You call that a limited supply!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (6/4/16)

Ripe strawberry 10%
VBIC 10% 

Not sure how the cap VBIC is in the mixture but it's mustard milk. Was my first mix and I liked it a lot


----------



## stevie g (6/4/16)

20% flavoring is a chemical soup.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (6/4/16)

You can make some nice desserts with that selection! 

Will think of a few ideas and post back later ...


----------



## Pindyman (6/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Ripe strawberry 10%
> VBIC 10%
> 
> Not sure how the cap VBIC is in the mixture but it's mustard milk. Was my first mix and I liked it a lot


Isn't mustard milk 6%ripe strawberry


----------



## Pindyman (6/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> You can make some nice desserts with that selection!
> 
> Will think of a few ideas and post back later ...


Well I am not ashamed to admit I am partial to desert vape. ..my first mix ws a caramel custard of which sadly less than 5 mls remain....I have a few other mixes stepping at the moment...
Strawberry and cream ice cream custard praline. ...banana care Mel waffle....oh and the milk and honey clone


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/16)

Fizmustard's Mustard Milk is actually like 6% strawberry and 8% VBIC, all TFA. I think I posted the variation with Ripe Strawberry. I ended up at 7% Ripe and 5% VBIC if I remember correctly.


----------



## Christos (6/4/16)

I like 6% cap vbic and 5% tfa strawberry. 
Add maybe 2%marshmallow as an optional extra. 

Tastes exactly like an international juice I bought recently. 

The international one though I'm guessing had 4 or 5% cap vbic.


----------



## Pindyman (7/4/16)

Christos said:


> I like 6% cap vbic and 5% tfa strawberry.
> Add maybe 2%marshmallow as an optional extra.
> 
> Tastes exactly like an international juice I bought recently.
> ...


Thanks will give it a try....any idea on the steep time?


----------



## Christos (7/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks will give it a try....any idea on the steep time?


You can shake and vape but the vbic tastes almost coconutty initially and really settles after about 4 days.


----------



## NewOobY (7/4/16)

Sprint said:


> 20% flavoring is a chemical soup.


i don't think it is that bad - especially when you mixing plenty of flavors together - I easily go up to 20% - but 20% with just 2 flavors is a bit hectic even for me . 
In general I don't go above 6% on a single flavor. This is the perfect example of tastes differ.


----------

